# Grave Tone Productions - Custom haunt music company makes short film - Who's There?



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello fellow Halloween/Horror fans,

We here at Grave Tone Productions, primarily known for creating custom music for the haunt/horror industry, have released a trailer for our upcoming horror short film, Who's There? 

You can check that out here:






Our first release, Music To Be Buried By which has been described as John Carpenter meets Pantera is royalty free for haunted attractions and available here:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/music-to-be-buried-by/id475561324


We can also create custom music for your haunted attraction, movie score, video-game, website and more......contact us at gravetoneproductions.com for more information.

DEATH IN STEREO!


----------

